# New Holland T2420



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm looking for a tractor to use around the barn to shuffle hay in and out and load trucks. My only wants are 4wd and a shuttle and prefer a cab. I'd like to stay in the low 20's which is tough to do with my wants. I've found a few of these new hollands and everything on the spec sheet puts it near max capacity handling my bundles but paperwork says it'll work. Anyone have any experience with these machines or any other ideas? Needs be be able to lift 2 bundles appx 2700lbs 10' high. Tia

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10894827/2008-new-holland-t2420


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Something is telling me it ain't got enuf ass.......


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

You'd think so but I've borrowed a friends 4240 Kubota which only specs to handle 1200lbs and I have loaded a couple hundred bundles with it no problem. I really like using that smaller frame tractor in and around the barn it's just to handy. Sadly The deal on that jcb fell through.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven't used one that size with two bundles, only one. It was really nimble and easy to load out with....no problem with the weight handling one, just wasn't sure about two.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

May not be a big deal for your needs, but the exhaust running underneath the tractor would scare me to death if one wandered out into a hayfield with it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

As Dawg points out, could be a little on the light side (5220# in the ad), with 2700# hanging out front, even with my rear end in the seat, I think I would be slightly puckered up. Now, if the tractor could handle it, put a ton on the back end to counter balance (na, bad idea, way overloaded IMHO).

I would look for a heavier / larger tractor (or as Lewis mentions, 1200# one bundle loads).

Larry


----------

